# Two Headed Deer



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shot in Salem County New Jersey. ( Supposedly)


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

i wouldnt burn two tags on that thing

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for posting this. I suppose its possible something similar happens to humans all the time where we have Siamese twins. but I have never just seen one body and two heads, but that doesn't mean anything, LOL theres a lot of things I haven't seen.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats faker than fake...you've been had.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Thats faker than fake...you've been had.


Agreed...a freak of nature like that ..there would definitely be more than just one picture circulating...its easy to doctor up one picture...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> thanks for posting this. I suppose its possible something similar happens to humans all the time where we have Siamese twins. but I have never just seen one body and two heads, but that doesn't mean anything, LOL theres a lot of things I haven't seen.
> sherman


 There are some people that share one body. There are 2 young Ladies in the USA that share one body. They have been on Television off-and-on since they were young Teens. I think that they are around 20 years old by now. They Drive a Car and live a "normal" kind of Life.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Jigging Jim said:


> There are some people that share one body. There are 2 young Ladies in the USA that share one body. They have been on Television off-and-on since they were young Teens. I think that they are around 20 years old by now. They Drive a Car and live a "normal" kind of Life.


*So if you ask one out is it a "double date" ?*


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

9Left said:


> Agreed...a freak of nature like that ..there would definitely be more than just one picture circulating...its easy to doctor up one picture...


Could be fake . Here are some other siamese deer. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=two...AGYShrgHX-ICABA&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1008&bih=638


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Could be fake . Here are some other siamese deer.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=two...AGYShrgHX-ICABA&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1008&bih=638


..those were some pretty funny pictures..only one of em looked sort of legitimate though..ive been searching on the internet too for this..im sure it does exist somewhere, just not in the pic posted here


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

So, do you get it mounted? Would be kinda freaky to have hanging on the wall.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

So here is the real question. If by chance a guy would shoot a legitimate 2 headed deer, and both heads sported let's say 180 class antlers, would it be scored a 360 class deer????


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Fish_Heads said:


> *So if you ask one out is it a "double date" ?*


More like Double Trouble!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

9Left said:


> ..those were some pretty funny pictures..only one of em looked sort of legitimate though..ive been searching on the internet too for this..im sure it does exist somewhere, just not in the pic posted here


I remember seeing a two-headed calf at the Geauga County fair back in the 60's when they allowed freak shows. Also a four legged chicken and the world's biggest steer. No bearded lady but there was a guy who carried a 10# weight with a hook in his tongue...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Jigging Jim said:


> More like Double Trouble!


I call it a buck and a half.....


----------

